# Insulated camo bibs



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

These camo bibs are in great shape. Size XL-Short. They have only been worn a handful of times. I can't fit in them anymore. Asking $17.00. My contact info.
Shane Hansen
435-881-4589
[email protected]


----------

